# Shin Megami Tensei Persona PSP



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone else excited about this game??

It's the remake of the first Persona game on the psp with a bunch of new content and retranslation.

I'm a huge SMT fan and I can't wait for it too come out.

Here is a link to the intro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CsXT65UuXI


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Indeed -- I am excited for the remake. The original was good, but it'll be nice to see the characters before being Americanized and the Snow Queen quest fully localized.

Text alone can't fully express the fanatic glee that I'm feeling from wanting this game so damn much.

And the other Persona thinger in the works for the PSP as well... ^^


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 15, 2009)

It'll be good. I own the original on the PSX but this'll be a good change of pace.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> And the other Persona thinger in the works for the PSP as well... ^^


 
Ah yes, they are also remaking Persona 3 for the psp (just the Journey)
You can choose whether you want to play with the boy mc or the girl mc.
Apperntly there is a male version of Elizabeth if you pick the girl.
That one looks good too but so far no U.S. release date yet.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm still not sure whether I want to get this one or not. The only Persona game I've really enjoyed so far was 4. 3 was waaaaaayyyyyy too boring and drawn out, two was really annoying to get the hang of, and 1 was damn near unplayable... even though this is a remake of it. I think I'm probably gonna sit this game out until I hear some stuff about it.

I'm absolutely not looking forward to Persona 3 for the PSP. I have 3 and FES, and FES just made the game even more stupid (I'm not a fan of Aigis).


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 15, 2009)

If I didn't just blow way my spare money on DISSIDIA I'd be a lot more excited about this game. Never played the original, so it should be interesting to say the least. 



Kokusho said:


> I'm absolutely not looking forward to Persona 3 for the PSP. I have 3 and FES, and FES just made the game even more stupid (I'm not a fan of Aigis).



Just curious, why'd you buy the expansion if you didn't like the original title?


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, the PSP version of P3 looks good. A bit different, but ATLUS owns my soul. Their grasp may have weakened after Devil Survivor, but they still hold me tightly to their JRPG bosom.

Of course... if they were to port/remake Innocent Sin/Eternal Punishment....

Mmmmmm.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

Persona (that is to say, Persona 1) is a more traditional style RPG, closer to the Shin Megami Tensei series on the Super Famicom. Travel is almost all first-person (buildings/dungeons/etc) or isometric third-person (map), and the battles are formation-oriented and numerous (this coming from someone who played the American release, which had a reduced encounter rate). The position of your party members determines which enemies they can attack. You also get the ability to use guns in addition to melee weapons, and each has different damage rates depending on the enemy (and some guns can hit multiple times / multiple enemies). In general, though, the limitations on attacks based on formation is pretty bad. I hear they might be doing something about that in the remake, but I can't be sure. One interesting aspect brought over from the Shin Megami Tensei series is the ability to talk to enemies before/during battle, which can cause them to give you items or run away, though it's mostly nonsensical.

The game, though, is really good overall. I'd recommend it if you like RPG's, but it's still a traditional, pre-FF7 RPG that takes a good deal of grinding to get through.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 15, 2009)

In Persona 1 & 2, they summon persona by calling it.

In Persona 3, they summon them by committing suicide with a gun. 

In Persona 4, they summon them by ruining Tarot Cards.

And in PSPersona, they summon them by flushing toilets.

...no really. When they summon the Persona, the noise is changed in the PSP version. Just watch a video of it on Youtube. It sounds like they're flushing a toilet. 


Yeah I'm looking forward to it. One thing I kind of miss though is when Mark/I forgot his japanese name was black. IMO he actually looked better that way. If you could name them, I'd so name him "Dork" while I named Ayase/Alana "Ditz". When I go through the "main" quest I'm probably going to just get Brad or look up a walthrough for Chris. (This is another part of the game that's traditional...you're not specifically told that Chris is playable. You get a hint but that's just it.) when I do snow queen I'll just bring Ellen...even though she was perhaps my favourite character next to Yuki. (And they were playable in Eternal Punishment, HUZZAH!!)

Just keep in mind though....there is a *REASON* that you had to spend a lotta time fusing Persona and talking in Persona 3&4...because you spend a lotta time flirting with demons in this game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgcbO8arpXs&feature=related

Live with ball and manly
Steering south consciousness
I'm just low player!
Keep lying, All the cofax.
Hey Greg, Fools just don't smoke
I see threeway from death the web is all I sent you.
All my whiteys begged you, Ring me barn
Toke-a-day, Yookoo
Both of my, Way of life, Ready for bridge to nowhere!
All my whiteys begged you, Ring me barn
Jazzu Raita!
My loves play with no one
My loves plead me feel live!




Such delicious engrish!!!!


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgcbO8arpXs&feature=related
> 
> Live with ball and manly
> Steering south consciousness
> ...


 
So I guess that is the normal battle theme huh? I guess it's not bad but the engrish makes it hard to understand the song's meaning.

Edit:
Found the real lyrics. It's a bit hard but if you listen closely you can hear these words:
A Lone Prayer
Persona (PSP)

Leave this ballad medley
This fear inside of consciousness
and this lone prayer

Keep them on the coatrack...
The hate-craved fools just don't stop!
I see clearly from them
The purpose all have sent you!

All my body's pains, you bring me burn!
dogeza yuku (Japanese)
Close your mind, wear your blind
but it won't lead them nowhere!

All my body's pains, you make me burn!
Yasui ga ita (Japanese)
My last prayer with no one
My last prayer breathes you life


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 16, 2009)

I *was* a tad upset about the battle music this time around. Don't get me wrong -- A Lone Prayer and Bloody Destiny are both really good tracks.

They just kinda made it... impossible to listen to this time around. Though, this seems to be the *actual* translation...

And no. Don't ask about Bloody Destiny. That... I'm not even sure that's Japanese either. X_X

-EDIT (While in the middle of posting)-
Nevermind. Looks like while I was just... listening to it, I didn't even think of looking to see if there was any official translation.

Still nothing about the boss theme though. That's just painful to try to interpret.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I don't think those lyrics for Lone Prayer were offical, just a fan verison of the lyrics but it sounds really close to the orignal.

Is the boss theme Bloody Destiny or another track?


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 16, 2009)

It is. Bloody Destiny is so frickin' hard to interpret... I only get the chorus when they're saying the name of the damn song >_<

It would actually be nice that for all of this great music that ATLUS continually puts out for it's games they'd have some kind of translation. Somewhere. ANYWHERE.

Also, on another note, I'll be doing Snow Queen first. Just because Yukino was a cool character and you get to use her for a whole 5 seconds before she leaves the game never to be seen again in the original translation.

That and I'd like to try the game without obligatory Maki/Masao/Kei for a change. >>


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah lol all I can understand is, "Set me free from that Bloody Destiny!"

So is Snow Queen like an optinal quest to get a different party?

Does your actions effect the party you acquire?

I never played the PSX version of the first two games, I just have Persona 3 FES and Persona 4. Though I do have most of the ps2 Shin Megami Tensei games, I'm just missing the first devil summoner.

I hope they remake the second Persona, that would be so awesome!


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kyudan said:


> Yeah lol all I can understand is, "Set me free from that Bloody Destiny!



Not even that. Not enough syllables over all in that part. I'm getting 'set free from that Bloody Destiny'.

The Snow Queen quest was an optional route in the game. It's technically also canon, though I'm not sure if the two adventures would go on at the same time or what have you...

In that party, Yukino and Yuka (Alana) are mandatory party members. Kei, Hidehiko, and Eriko were potential party members, while Masao, Maki, and Reiji didn't exist at all. It involves Ms. Smith (don't have her original name... yet) and her being cursed with the Snow Queen mask, imprisioning the entire school in ice. It's supposed to be a bit harder than the main quest, but I don't really know the specifics since it wasn't available originally, and I've never played the original.

...granted, I'm probably just gonna have multiple save files that have the main quest with every party member and the SQ quest with every party member. There's not even any good info on how to start it because it's supposed to start from a chain of talking to people.

Frustration.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 16, 2009)

Kyudan said:


> Yeah lol all I can understand is, "Set me free from that Bloody Destiny!"
> 
> So is Snow Queen like an optinal quest to get a different party?
> 
> Does your actions effect the party you acquire?



Yes. It is an optional quest that makes you go on another path in the story in which Nate, Yuki, and Ditz join. (Nate seems there either way)

Dork and Maki don't join during that quest. I think Brad & Ellen can be chosen for it but I'd pick Ellen because healers never hurt. 

And yes, your actions affect the party you acquire except for the fact that four party members are always chosen for you. Hero, Maki, Dork, and Nate in the main quest. You can either get Brad, Ellen, or Ditz by not choosing the other one who ofers to join, but you can also get chris. You just have to have a strategy guide and be willing to play through a rather hard dungeon with only four characters and talk to his mother only once. (Seriously...there is NO way in HELL you'll get Chris by accident.)


And yeah I'd like if they remade PErsona 2...Eternal Punishment moreso. Ulala, Katsuya, Baofu, redemption for Nate, and Ellen outweigh Eikichi, talking Maya, and Yuki.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 16, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Just curious, why'd you buy the expansion if you didn't like the original title?



I got the expansion because I was hoping The Answer wouldn't be another dungeon that just drags on. I was quite wrong. The game was fun to play, just I hated the dungeon crawling element. It wasn't bad with 4 because it was a different place every time, and made it more interesting.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yes. It is an optional quest that makes you go on another path in the story in which Nate, Yuki, and Ditz join. (Nate seems there either way)
> 
> Dork and Maki don't join during that quest. I think Brad & Ellen can be chosen for it but I'd pick Ellen because healers never hurt.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that sounds a little confusing, mostly because I don't know any of the characters yet.

I've been listening to bloody destiny and searching for some lyrics
this is the best one I found (I just changed one word but this is the best fan interpretation I can find):

Like this from a bright light (can't make this part out) you could go
Japanese
Into fear upon a world must have gone back out of control
Japanese

Save me from that bloody destiny
How you feel searching me a human like this
From that bloody destiny
Oh God, free me
Let me go


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

I am _quite_ excited about this. I must remember to look for a good PSP emulator and the ISO.



Runefox said:


> The position of your party members determines which enemies they can attack. You also get the ability to use guns in addition to melee weapons, and each has different damage rates depending on the enemy (and some guns can hit multiple times / multiple enemies).


Brad and Hero got the best class of gun, I'd say (submachine gun), though Nate and Chris got a pretty good class too (assault rifle--though Nate's was animated as a sniper rifle, for some reason). The shotguns weren't great, but they were still better than the handguns.

Mary's bows kicked a surprising amount of ass, though 
Nate's multi-hit swords kicked a comparable amount of ass, but it wasn't all that surprising.



> In general, though, the limitations on attacks based on formation is pretty bad. I hear they might be doing something about that in the remake, but I can't be sure.


Well, they let you checyour characters' attack ranges and what they can hit from the formation screen this time around, so you'll know what you'll be able to do from a given formation.

 One interesting aspect brought over from the Shin Megami Tensei series is the ability to talk to enemies before/during battle, which can cause them to give you items or run away, though it's mostly nonsensical.

The game, though, is really good overall. I'd recommend it if you like RPG's, but it's still a traditional, pre-FF7 RPG that takes a good deal of grinding to get through.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 16, 2009)

Now if only they Translate Persona 2 Innocent Sin. Though we got Eternal Punishment.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kyudan said:


> I've been listening to bloody destiny and searching for some lyrics this is the best one I found (I just changed one word but this is the best fan interpretation I can find):
> 
> Like this from a bright light (can't make this part out) you could go
> Japanese
> ...



Hmm... with that as a base... lemme see...

Like this from a bright light 'with a small limit' you could go
'I'll lookin' back at the light bulb standin' there'
'When your fear overwhelm us', gone back out of control
'Let's get loose and I'll so KATAKU'

That's what I'm getting from the first part. With 'kataku' referring to 'this world of suffering'. Or maybe, either go to suffer or invite to suffering, in that context.

Also, maybe change up the part in the chorus for 'How you feel searching me a human 'being' like this'

At least that's what I'm getting from it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> Now if only they Translate Persona 2 Innocent Sin. Though we got Eternal Punishment.


1) Eternal Punishment is widely regarded as the weaker half.
2) http://tsumi.wordpress.com/ . Find a suitable ISO, or import the game and rip your own. Patch it. You're welcome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> Now if only they Translate Persona 2 Innocent Sin. Though we got Eternal Punishment.


Uh. 


Runefox said:


> but it's still a traditional, pre-FF7 RPG that takes a good deal of grinding to get through.


 Aren't rpgs takes a good deal of grinding to get through the game?


Digitalpotato said:


> One thing I kind of miss though is when Mark/I forgot his japanese name was black.


Masao?


Digitalpotato said:


> IMO he actually looked better that way.


He had big ears.



Digitalpotato said:


> If you could name them, I'd so name him "Dork" .


But Masao has a TMNT like voice.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh.


Yeah, there were two Persona 2 games, and they complemented each other in Japan, being alternate timelines. The main character is different from each game, and the general progression was different. Eternal Punishment (the translated release) takes place several months after and in an alternate timeline from Innocent Sin where the events thereof didn't happen and the characters don't know each other. Hence, there's a lot of things about the story in general that have been missed.



Perverted Impact said:


> Aren't rpgs takes a good deal of grinding to get through the game?


Yes, but compare, say, the latest Tales Of game to the original Dragon Quest, or Phantasy Star I/II/III (not so much IV). There was a lot more of it back in the day, and prior to the mainstream breakthrough since FFVII. Since then, RPG's have generally been toned down in difficulty to cater to wider audiences.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... he finally completed the translation for IS? I wasn't aware of that...

However, I'm confident enough that the Persona remake will spark a remake of IS/EP for the PSP as well. Possibly with additional extras that will benefit players who play through both.

Getting off track though...

Still super looking forward to Persona next week. Still don't know how to access the SQ offshoot quest. I will do that standard RPG thinger and talk to everyone though. Usually that'll get you what you want.

(Granted, in other games it got you an ultimate boss that you couldn't beat to save your life...)

But yeah. Still planning SQ first since I've played through the main quest religiously with every optional character. Had a save file for Brad, Ellen, Alana, and Chris.

...such a nerd... XD


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 17, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Hmm... with that as a base... lemme see...
> 
> Like this from a bright light 'with a small limit' you could go
> 'I'll lookin' back at the light bulb standin' there'
> ...


 
I think we are getting close to the real lyrics, I can hear the second line of the song after I read those lyrics.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> 1) Eternal Punishment is widely regarded as the weaker half.
> 2) http://tsumi.wordpress.com/ . Find a suitable ISO, or import the game and rip your own. Patch it. You're welcome.


 
That is so awesome!



Runefox said:


> Yes, but compare, say, the latest Tales Of game to the original Dragon Quest, or Phantasy Star I/II/III (not so much IV). There was a lot more of it back in the day, and prior to the mainstream breakthrough since FFVII. Since then, RPG's have generally been toned down in difficulty to cater to wider audiences.


 
According to wikipedia one of the big changes is the tweaking of the encounter rate of this game. They also added multiple difficulties if you think it's too easy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, there were two Persona 2 games, and they complemented each other in Japan, being alternate timelines. The main character is different from each game, and the general progression was different. Eternal Punishment (the translated release) takes place several months after and in an alternate timeline from Innocent Sin where the events thereof didn't happen and the characters don't know each other. Hence, there's a lot of things about the story in general that have been missed.


 I know, I was dumbfounded that he didn't know the P2:IS patch.



Runefox said:


> Yes, but compare, say, the latest Tales Of game to the original Dragon Quest, or Phantasy Star I/II/III (not so much IV). There was a lot more of it back in the day, and prior to the mainstream breakthrough since FFVII. Since then, RPG's have generally been toned down in difficulty to cater to wider audiences.


 Tales of games are a poor excuse of a game. DQ8 would like a word with you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh.
> 
> Aren't rpgs takes a good deal of grinding to get through the game?
> 
> ...



1) Most RPGs do. But because we've been spoiled by games where you don't have to do any work to get to the rewarding parts or little at all if anything. 

2) Yeah Masao whatever. Funny thing that...his ears look just as big in the Japanese art where he's white, looks like an 8 year old boy, and has some kind of odd markings under his eyes as they do when he's black and has a baseball cap. (And actually looks   His Turque probably makes them look smaller. (I still wanna call him "Dork" though, even though I could probably call him Prince Charles because he's also notorious for having big ears.)


And there's a lotta things that are missed in Eternal Punishment? They actually explain the basis of what happens in Innocent Sin when Tatsuya takes you to the mirror, even though Tatsuya doesn't explain the whole hitler stuff. (Not like it's that necessary considering it was just Nyarlathotep fucking with you in the end.)....am I the only one who's played it besides someone else here? (Although I don't think they explain that stuff about the crystal skulls.) I actually liked the mystique of it because I like that sort of "Hmmm something happened...lemme see if I can find it".


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 17, 2009)

To be honest, you can't really compare the 'Tales' series games to the DQ series games. They're just too different. Both are good (Except for TO: Legendia -- that was it's own realm of suck and fail), and each has their flaws. (CoughDQM:JokerCough)

Okay... getting back onto track for Persona..

One of the few gripes I have with the remake (small gripe) is the lack of the awakening music. In the original, there was this nigh-epic theme that played when someone awakened to their Persona. Now, it's been replaced with the standard battle theme.

Granted, 'A Lone Prayer' is awesome, but it seems to lack the impact that the original theme had.

...still has nothing on 'Reach Out For The Truth' though... >>

EDIT: I haven't played IS, but I've read over it basically. I like the premise for it a lot more, and I honestly think EP would've been a LOT better if it was actually released. Until near the end of EP I had no idea what was going on with Maya and Tatsuya. Granted, it worked well on it's own, and I was hoping that they'd release IS afterwards -- it would've worked just as well that way.

Of course, we can't have a complete storyline because you kill HITLER. And something about Jun. Something that's not a big deal at all -_-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> am I the only one who's played it besides someone else here?


If that someone else is me, then yes. Yes you are.



> (Although I don't think they explain that stuff about the crystal skulls.)


They were used to collect people's souls or dreams or something to revive Nyarlathotep, I thought. At least, in-game.
...my hard drive died not long after I first got up to the Hitler part :/



> I actually liked the mystique of it because I like that sort of "Hmmm something happened...lemme see if I can find it".


This ^_^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's also not forget that the Persona had some kind of odd techno soudn effect when they summoned persona. I think itw as supposed to be some kind of flame and then that cool sound effect.

In PSPersona, it sounds much more like they're flushing a toilet. Is it supposed to be wind? (It also doesn't help that in the original playstation, whenever someone recovered their HP...it sounded like a fart. >.< I seriously hope that's not the sound effect in the PSPErsona)


And rigor, I don't really recall them explaining that in Eternal Punishment. In Innocent Sin, that's pretty much as much of a major plot point as the New World Order was in Eternal Punishment.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> To be honest, you can't really compare the 'Tales' series games to the DQ series games. They're just too different. Both are good (Except for TO: Legendia -- that was it's own realm of suck and fail)


Hey, Fuck you, Tales Of legendia is great.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I am _quite_ excited about this. I must remember to look for a good PSP emulator and the ISO.


 Enjoy your shitty frame rate.



Kyudan said:


> Well I don't think those lyrics for Lone Prayer were offical, just a fan verison of the lyrics but it sounds really close to the orignal.


 Nah, I was just joking around,


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Let's also not forget that the Persona had some kind of odd techno soudn effect when they summoned persona. I think itw as supposed to be some kind of flame and then that cool sound effect.


I always heard it as a sort of crystalline whoosh...



> And rigor, I don't really recall them explaining that in Eternal Punishment. In Innocent Sin, that's pretty much as much of a major plot point as the New World Order was in Eternal Punishment.


Oh, I thought you were talking about Innocent Sin.
Fuck you and your ambiguous wording >_>



Perverted Impact said:


> Enjoy your shitty frame rate.


If I get a perfectly good frame rate, will you degrade yourself in public and post pictures here? :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If I get a perfectly good frame rate, will you degrade yourself in public and post pictures here? :3


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUiB1hQqpU4



Digitalpotato said:


> 2) Yeah Masao whatever. Funny thing that...his ears look just as big in the Japanese art where he's white, looks like an 8 year old boy, and has some kind of odd markings under his eyes as they do when he's black and has a baseball cap. (And actually looks  His Turque probably makes them look smaller. (I still wanna call him "Dork" though, even though I could probably call him Prince Charles because he's also notorious for having big ears.)


 He's still amazing.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of games are a poor excuse of a game. DQ8 would like a word with you.


Ah, that was just the first thing that came to mind. Do note that I did say "generally"; There are still some old-school RPG's out there, but many of them are simplified for the mainstream market. Though I personally haven't had my hands on DQ8 yet, which is quite shameful.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUiB1hQqpU4



Actually RemoteJoy pipes the PSP's video output to a PC for recording purposes (and also some kind of voodoo with joysticks that I can't recall anything about because the documentation I had was in Japanese when I tried it). The process is pretty slow; You can choose to halve the resolution to speed things up a little, but full resolution = Shitty framerate.



> I am quite excited about this. I must remember to look for a good PSP emulator and the ISO.


I'm... Pretty sure there isn't any such thing as a PSP emulator that actually works properly right now. Potemkin seems to be the furthest-along, and it's far, far, _far_ from perfect and only runs a very small list of games. It's been abandoned. PSPE is the only project that actually saw any recent development, and it's experimental and cannot run any PSP games, and is also abandoned.

In other words, you're SOL. Go buy a PSP-2000. They're awesome.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm... Pretty sure there isn't any such thing as a PSP emulator that actually works properly right now. Potemkin seems to be the furthest-along, and it's far, far, _far_ from perfect and only runs a very small list of games. It's been abandoned. PSPE is the only project that actually saw any recent development, and it's experimental and cannot run any PSP games, and is also abandoned.


Fucking nerds, start developing emulators for things people still make games for! >_<#

Well, besides the DS.



> In other words, you're SOL. Go buy a PSP-2000. They're awesome.


Fuck you, I'm broke >:[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Teeheehee.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's still amazing.



But Yuki, Ellen/whatever her japanese name is, and Chris/whatever his japanese name is are still better.  the only thing I like about Masao is his hat. 

And I think Masao says "Fuck you" when he gets killed sometimes. (Or maybe he's shouting "Maki!")


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But Yuki, Ellen/whatever her japanese name is, and Chris/whatever his japanese name is are still better.  the only thing I like about Masao is his hat.


 Yukino is pretty boring IMO.

Not sure about Reiji and Eriko/Elly.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yukino is pretty boring IMO.


Yeah, but she has a cool skirt D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, but she has a cool skirt D:


 Not as cool as Masao's summoning quotes.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not as cool as Masao's summoning quotes.


You can't wear those with a corset >:[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Also, Her new voice sounds pretty bland.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Her new voice sounds pretty bland.


D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yukino is pretty boring IMO.
> 
> Not sure about Reiji and Eriko/Elly.



Yet you played Innocent Sin? 

Reiji requires an extremely convulted way to get him and is pretty much the best character in the game, and Eriko/Elly = awesome.  I picked her in Eternal Punishment and you get to see more of her.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 18, 2009)

I kinda wish they'd have previewed some more of the in-battle stuff for the other characters. Basically, we know Naoya, Kei, Yukino, Masao, and Maki for the in game voices while Yuka, Hidehiko, Eriko, and Reiji are still unknown.

(Yes, despite what the game uses I'm some kind of freak who uses their full first names)

I'll admit that some of the voice changes aren't great. Maki's new voice seems awfully high pitched compared to Mary's, and Yukino's voice is kind of plain compared to Yuki's. Naoya doesn't seem as confident as his counterpart in the original also. A tad upsetting overall. But that's my own opinion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you mean English or Japanese?


Because I've heard Hidehiko's japanese voice actually. (Apparently, a lotta people who didn't know you could recruit Eriko, Ditz, or Reiji thought he was the final party member.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 18, 2009)

Does Maki purr "You're dead" anywhere near as well Mary did in the PS1 version?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 18, 2009)

Well since I've played the online game Shin Megami Tensei Imagine for the past couple of weeks, if I had a chance I'd play this game would do so. Shin Megami is da shit


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 18, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Well since I've played the online game Shin Megami Tensei Imagine for the past couple of weeks, if I had a chance I'd play this game would do so. Shin Megami is da shit


_SMT: Imagine_ is about as different from the regular games as _World of Warcraft _is from regular _Warcraft_.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 18, 2009)

I played Imagine for a while and yea it has the staples of SMT style games (Post-apocalyptic toyko, demons, fusing...etc) it doesn't compare to the greatness of the console SMT games (Nocturne ftw!).


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Do you mean English or Japanese?
> 
> 
> Because I've heard Hidehiko's japanese voice actually. (Apparently, a lotta people who didn't know you could recruit Eriko, Ditz, or Reiji thought he was the final party member.)



The English version. I *think* I heard Eriko's somewhere during a video, but I can't remember.

Also, all the girls seem to be super high-pitched this time around. It's eerie. I remember Mary with her determined voice, Yuki with her 'strong' voice, Ellen with her serious voice, and Alana with her 'seductive' voice.

At least Yukino still sounds okay. It's just that they seem to blur together a bit too much >>

Also, it seems that there's no love for Yuka... anywhere. She seems to be the most unpopular character, and there's been no build-up after the games at all like with the other characters. Even Masao got a mention during P3.

It's odd.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 18, 2009)

The girls english voices are high-pitched? They trying to mimic Japaense voices and wind up making them heliumified? oh god....


And Dork/Masao got a mention in Persona 3? Howso? The TV?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The girls english voices are high-pitched? They trying to mimic Japaense voices and wind up making them heliumified? oh god....
> 
> 
> And Dork/Masao got a mention in Persona 3? Howso? The TV?


 The Protagonist and Yukino sounded alright but their voices aren't fitting.

Maki's voice is high pitched.

Masao has a surfer dude like voice.

Kei's is really badass.

Eriko's is alright.

Masao appears in Persona3 on the TV program 'Who's Who', a show about previous Persona characters and what they are doing now. He is introduced as a "Man in his 20's with a yellow cap" and the program goes on to say that he is studying art overseas


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 19, 2009)

A-ha, that's what I thought.


I liked when they mentioned Baofu on there.  Because he was the best character in Eternal punishment other than Ulala. 
(Ulala: Don't underestimate me you *bleep*ing bastards!!!)


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah. Masao sounds a bit weird now. Kei of course, sounds friggin' awesome. He was my favorite character in the first game.

Granted... his in-battle speeches during EP were a bit winded, he still was kind of cool.

Maki sounds like a super high-pitched girl. Which completely skews what all of us heard before.

Yukino and Naoya *do* sound not quite right. Yuki was a lot cooler with her slightly raspy voice, and Naoya was friggin' awesome in the first game. Now he sounds like a bit of a nerd. It still works a bit, but he doesn't put out that air of confidence with his in battle vocals like with the first game.

Eriko sounds a bit stuck up in the *one* line I heard her say. Which is upsetting. I didn't ever see her as that.

http://www.atlus.com/persona/system.html

And somewhere on youtube someone got the first few minutes of the main gameplay in the hospital, so you can hear the vocals for the first four characters also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59M2qiQqxuo

Granted, Naoya sounds decent in this one. It'll be a mixed bag overall.

And yes -- Ulala was awesome. Curious to see how Eikichi, Lisa, and Jun would've played though. Here's hoping for a remake of IS in addition to what we're getting now ^^


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 19, 2009)

Sooo... on a scale of one to awesome, should I get this game?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe they wanna make Eriko more like her voice in Eternal Punishment? She sounded a bit european. (But then again though, her story IS that she went to Europe for awhile.)

EDIT: Nezumi, I know. Perhaps more lines...in Eternal Punishment, you hear Eikichi, Lisa, and Jun have acted dialogue in one scene. I quite liked their voices, though in a remake, I bet Eikichi would have been made to sound more like a guy acting feminine because he buys his lipstick from the Yoshitaka Amano makeup store  (Jun actually sounded like a 15 year old.)


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I see Eikichi's voice actor sounding metro for his visual kei style all the time, but actually kind of cool whenever he got serious. Lisa would have standard girl voice, with lots of energy behind it. Jun would probably be quiet though in tone. Of course, that's only when (crap spoiler)... never mind XD

Still hoping that Persona does well enough on the PSP to give enough incentive to do IS and EP still.

Also -- 2 (or 3) days. Eeeeeeee Persona.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 20, 2009)

Jun actually sounded rather quiet, but then again the time he DID speak in Eternal Punishment's localization was after a few significant events in his development so he probably would have opened up a bit more and become more confident in himself. 

Yukino I can probably see as having the same VA as PSPersona. Just for realism...I'd actually like to see the VAs from eternal punishment come in for an EP remake.  Though I don't know if all of them can...it MIGHT be easily doable for Katsuya's considering how active his VA is. (It's amazing how adult a voice he used for a 11-13 year old kid can sound.)


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Indeed. I'd actually like to see the originally VA's for EP to come back. For the most part (except for Nate and Ellen oddly enough) they fit they're character very well. Ulala with her rough tone, Maya with her positive tone, Katsuya with his authoratative voice, Baofu with a bit of a sarcastic tone, and Tatsuya with his determined voice.

...if you haven't noticed I'm big on voice acting in games. They need to get it right or it just sounds wierd. One of the reasons I despise the PSP remake of SO2. I still played it, but it was hard to get into...

...damn you making Ashton sound retarded...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Nate and Ellen would probably have to be replaced with the voice actors in PSPersona.  

And wait a sec...you actually thought the voice acting in star ocean 2 was messed up?! :lol: Dude, compare it to the original version....


Indalecio: I'M E-I'M ERASING YOU!
Rena: WOMEN'S STUDY!
Several people: Craude!
Bowman: ExPLOsion Pills!

not to mention the quality of the recording was just piss poor so you could hardly understand what half of the people were saying. It was like listening to the voice acting on the GBA tales of Phantasia or King's Quest V.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah... but that's more of a scripting problem than the actors themselves. The original VA's for SO2 were better, but the script was really, REALLY a lot worse...

And hopefully tomorrow (or Wednesday, stupid arrival but not-sale dates), I'll have my copy of PSPersona ready to go.

Huzzah!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't forget the hardware...it sounded really REALLY faint like the microphones were crappy or broken. 

And I liked Claude, Rena, and Gabriel/Indalecio's VA...INdalecio (which I actually admit sounds like a nice name. >.>; sounded more confident of himself. 

Chances are it might be wednesday, unless you ordered PSPersona and paid extra for shipping, or if the postal service is good. The one thing I liked about Gamestop was that when I ordered a game from them new they actually got it to me the day it was released. Even when I offered to pay for better shipping with Amazon, it came an extra day. 

Do you guys think maybe if this game sells well enough they'll put the Persona 3 PSP version out here? They're actually doing some more changing with it. (One of the major things is removing the AI-controlled party, and giving you the option to play as a girl who looks like Rise...and it affects the story)


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't see any reason why they wouldn't actually release P3P on our side. P3 was insanely popular, and they actually sold more with FES than the original. Making a portable version would definitely make it a high selling point. That and giving people the choice between Minato and 'Minako' is definitely not a bad thing.

I would be excited to see it.

And I'll give you that one on SO2 original. The recording hardware they used was made of crap and fail.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 26, 2009)

But that depends on the differences between the story or not...maybe Minako doesn't die at the end and makes Stupei do it instead?  nah nah nah kidding kidding.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 26, 2009)

So, getting back on topic then...

Persona PSP. Been playing it since Wednesday.

One file I got going with the SEBEC chapter with Reiji.

Other file I have Snow Queen with Hidehiko and Eriko.

So far the voices are alright. However the only ones that are annoying are Maki and Yuka.

Maki's voice can be okay at time, unless she just calls out 'Persona!'. For some reason the VA decided to COMPLETELY change up what she should sound like for the bit.

Yuka... well, lemme just put it this way -- whoever voiced her got the valley girl down pat.

Which is annoying as HELL. XD

But so far it's a lot of fun. I FRIGGIN' LOVE that you can just skip the animations, then go into auto-replay mode for mass unmitigated destruction.

And once again, the all-Agi build for Naoya just seems to be made of win. Granted his other stats suck, but when he will ALWAYS go first and wipe out the enemy in one shot, you don't really need to worry about it XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuka's voice is supposed to be annoying.  That's why I call her "Ditz". 

By the way, how do you recruit reiji in this version? Is it changed? It was QUITE an unintuitive guide-dang-it convulted MESS in the original. And that's using it lightly. (You have to talk to his mother ONCE. If you talk to her TWICE, even by ACCIDENT, you ruin your chances of getting him. >)
And another question I have to ask is during the snow queen quest, are you required to have the hero, Yukki, and Kei nanjo, and the final two party members are someone you pick? I thought that Ditz was required for the Snow Queen Quest.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 27, 2009)

For Reiji -- same as last time. Talk to the teacher in the teacher's lounge on the first floor to hear the rumor about a kid going into the abandoned room on the second floor. Then go to that room and meet him. Get the rumor from some kid in one of the classrooms (I just hit them all for safety and talked to everyone), then leave the school. Go to Yin Yan in the mall (not sure which mall name it is) and talk to Reiji's mother. Then go to the Casino in the same mall and talk to one of Masao's friends to hear about someone checking out the abandoned factory. Go to the factory, and meet Reiji again there.

*YOU HAVE TO DO ALL OF THIS BEFORE GOING TO THE HOSPITAL*

After you leave the hospital, but before going to the shrine, you *MUST* try to enter the SEBEC building and get stopped. You'll see Reiji again, and he'll take off... again. If you did all of this and don't recruit Hidehiko, Eriko, and Yuka, you can get Reiji once you get out of the SEBEC building. If you didn't finish all the steps, then Yuka *will* force her way into the party.

Also for the Snow Queen chain, Yukino and Yuka are required members. Kei, Eriko, and Hidehiko are optional ones. You can't get Maki, Masao, or Reiji in this chain. So you can customize your party a bit more on that line.

Also, Yukino has an awesome graphic for gun-wielding ;p


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 27, 2009)

Allllright, so I decided to pick up this game and it's soooooo much better than the PSX version. Only question is, what characters should I aim for? Are there some that are simply much better than others (be it attacks/skills/stat progression) or do they all eventually come out around the same?


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 27, 2009)

More or less the characters are the same. It's a matter of 'arcana compatibility' in this one though. A higher compatibility means better stats when assuming that Persona, and overall easier gameplay.

Eriko and Yuka (Elly and Ayase for those of us who actually *USE* the in-game names) are more or less spell-casters. Every girl in the game seems to be shoehorned into that role.

Hidehiko (Brown) is more balanced. Reiji has really well-rounded stats, but has limited *good* compatibilities. However he has 'best' compatibilities that most of the other characters are at 'bad' or 'worst'. All and all it really doesn't matter who you take.

For the purposes of storyline though, Reiji is the best to take in the SEBEC quest.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooooooh, I thought Kei was mandatory. o.o well I think maybe I'll get Hidehiko and Elly. 

so I guess I'll do the convulted sidequest to get Reiji.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 27, 2009)

That's what I did. I have Hidehiko and Eriko for the SQQ, and Reiji for the SEBEC quest. So between both games I have the nine characters. And Naoya twice.

Which is cool. Naoya is awesome.


----------

